# What are you smoking tonight?



## GEAXNFISHN




----------



## roundman

is that a maduro? san lotanos are great as most aj fernandez blends are ! you use a punch on that?


----------



## dbarham

OG


----------



## Sharky2012

Olivia (G) small torp!!!


----------



## Spook

Been a stressful day, on second Padron Anniversario Maduro Torpedo.


----------



## reelthreat

Swisher sweet... Nothing but the best for me!


----------



## bill

I had a san lotano maduro last night  First one and was impressed. It was sweet and hints of chocolate and a lot of smoke.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

roundman said:


> is that a maduro? san lotanos are great as most aj fernandez blends are ! you use a punch on that?


It's is a natural and yes I used a punch. I think a v cutter would've been better since its a skinny box press.


----------



## Hollywood1053

reelthreat said:


> Swisher sweet... Nothing but the best for me!


LOL....


----------



## dukhunter3691

black market by Alec Bradley...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Bill- the lighter cigar tool with the label was a hit at the smoke shop. Everyone loved that it looked like a cigar sitting on the table. I gifted them to a few friends and they loved them. Thanks again.


----------



## dbarham

el cubano now!!


----------



## bill

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Bill- the lighter cigar tool with the label was a hit at the smoke shop. Everyone loved that it looked like a cigar sitting on the table. I gifted them to a few friends and they loved them. Thanks again.


Thanks, the bands are fun and really make them look interesting. I got some other projects to clear out and I'll do some more. I have some really interesting ones made up for Roundman right now. Each batch gets better and better


----------



## Littlebeer

Drew Estate, Acid, Kuba Maduro. I've yet to find it's equal. Nothing smokes better after tight lines and watching the sun set near the dock with my boy.


----------



## BigWill

Punch Gran Puro Rancho, Cohiba Siglo VI (Cuban - in Yokohama)

Sure wish I was burnin one and sippin a Cuba Libre on my boat in the GOM!!

Gotta pay for the playtoys somehow.


----------



## lordbater

This is a family oriented website and we shouldn't discuss such things...






a


----------



## skniper

Hate it when the rotation gets "messed" up.


----------



## normanflynn

Just got done with a rocky Patel from specs. Mucho bueno!!


----------



## lordbater

I'm fond of the Hoyo de Monterey cigarillos..
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

~hehe~ just kidding


----------



## Dick Hanks

I'm out of cigars... Smoking pork shoulders instead:

1st bring the pork shoulders out of frig 1 hour before starting the smoking. Closer to room temp stops the sweating.

Nexted patted the shoulders dry and injected about 3 or 4 oz. of Lowry's Caribbean Jerk Marinade into each of the approx 7# shoulders. Be sure to inject in several places where the meat is the thickest. You will have to strain the marinade to get it to go through the meat injector. 

Then brushed on a thin layer of Koop's "Arizona Heat" Mustard all around the shoulders. Follow by applying your favorite dry rub. Into the smoker. Try to keep around 275 for 6 hours. Mix some basting ingredients (I used beer, vinegar, worchestershire, and AZ Heat) to put on the pork every 45 minutes or so. Hickory or fruit wood is probably the best.

When they come out of the smoker they will be somewhere around 170 degrees internal if they are around 7 #s each and you have kept it at 275 in the smoker. Wrap them in heavy foil.

Then into a charcoal (1st choice) or gas grill. Cooked wrapped in foil at about 300 to 325 with indirect heat for about 3 more hours. Open foil every hour and baste with the juice in the foil. Let rest about 45 minutes, open and just pull apart.

I wouldn't recommend your oven for this last part. We tried it once and the smoked meat smell overwhelmed the kitchen. We had to move them to the grill. 

There will be 3 different textures. The outer bark, the smoke ring area and the moist inner. Best if you mix them all together well after pulling to get the best overall flavor and moistness.

Let me know how it turns out !


----------



## w_r_ranch

I smoked a boston butt (it was excellent)!!! Sides were macaroni salad & lima beans. MMMM!!! LOL!


----------



## chapman53559

Mostly Maui Wowi with a little bit of Labrador.


----------



## HuntinforTail

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










El Cubano, Gold Label, BiColor, Torpedo


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Tatuaje natural torpedo


----------



## hoosierplugger

I'm smokin' pork shoulder, but I gotta lay off the Shiners.....


----------



## troutslayer

Imported from Costa Rica



shhhhhhhh:slimer:


----------



## Backlash Billy

Manny Lopez, El Cubano. Think global, smoke local. LOL!


----------



## Gary

Kinda grabs you by the Boo Boo don't it?


----------



## roundman

alec bradley maxx brazil


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Number 2


----------



## lordbater

I thought I'd experiment..... word to the wise.. bath (epsom) salts don't burn too well, even with max gas, aint worth it...

a


----------



## Fish_On!

Winston lights


----------



## bill

I did a Alec Bradley Black Market tonight. All I got left is the big wrapper/label LOL


----------



## C-KRIGAR

Black and milds lol


----------



## FinFreak

Visa no 18 double Connecticut robusto


----------



## FinFreak

&[email protected]@& iPhone..... Supposed to be Cusano 18


----------



## lordbater

ewwwww, smoking iphones? I didn't know they had an app for that...

a


----------



## Stumpgrinder

I smoked Marlboro Lights for 30 + years before I quit. I have oficially met/exceeded the lifetime maximum for inhaled tobacco products.

( Id love to have a cigar but its a slippery slope for me and I will not risk it . 0 tolerance for tobacco for me I'm afraid)


----------



## lordbater

good on ya man... I'm about to jump on that float..

a


----------



## txgirl1722

those C-gars STANK!!!!


----------



## BigWill

Here's a couple for you full strength guys. Try a Diesel Unholy Cocktail or a Bad Dog 60. Lot's of punch with a good flavor. Gurkha Beast's are another of my favorites. Cigars International has some good sampler packs with the Diesels and Gurkhas in them.

Just finished a Punch Gran Puro Sesenta - my favorite go to cigar.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Nice smokes guys, Ever once in a blue moon I'll smoke a stink stik. It alwaz gives me a headache though. I finally quit Copenhagen 11 years ago...dang I do miss a big ole dip!


----------



## Tennif Shoe

EGO- C, vaborgod's Black Cherry 70% PG, 30% VG 20mg nic


----------



## roundman

Arturo Fuente OpusX Lost City double robusto and awesome!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN




----------



## bill

GEAXNFISHN said:


> View attachment 512079


no nubber? LOL

Been a hard day here....going to have a smoke myself


----------



## dbarham

i want some thompsons rum punch anywhere around here sell em??


----------



## bill

Pretty good smoke so far


----------



## roundman

bill said:


> Pretty good smoke so far


the fuente montesino maduro is a very underated great cigar!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Brivas, from Columbia. :zip: 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## bill

roundman said:


> the fuente montesino maduro is a very underated great cigar!!!


I place them in a entry level cigar. I just didn't have time to sit outside for an hour if I went in a different direction.

Easy draw with what I think was a hint of leather on the 2/3 mark. Nice flavor

Ash held on like crazy, I wanted to knock it off LOL it did have a slight uneven burn but might have been from me (tossing the tennis ball for the dog at the same time)

I could see this as a good one while fishing.


----------



## V-Bottom

some African Black


----------



## meterman

fuente opuxs x


----------



## lordbater

burning (read: warming) some filets and asparagus on the grill in a few minutes glass of red to go with that then I'll be treating myself to a whiskey and a cigar a buddy brought me from somewhere in the mini humidor that I totally forgot about it..

I'll send pics when that time arives..

a


----------



## capt.bula

About to go smoke a bowl or 2 and find me a good tv show.. Life's good!


----------



## lordbater

burn handle...?

well... that was a later dinner than I had in mind..

dishes and then the whiskey and stoggie..

a


----------



## John Galt

I live in Colorado. Better not say!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Padron 7000 maduro


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Finished up early today. Time to enjoy a smoke!







Flor De Las Antillas natural.


----------



## bill

That's a nice looking band


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Just for you Bill


----------



## bill

This one was smooth


----------



## Profish00

Got this for tomorrow.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman

montecristo new york


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Carlos Torano


----------



## roundman

tasty, even burn and can hold it ash,lol


----------



## spurgersalty

Do I need a cigar cutter to smoke the premiums?


----------



## bill

spurgersalty said:


> Do I need a cigar cutter to smoke the premiums?


No is the simple answer but they help. I use a draw poker now


----------



## spurgersalty

bill said:


> No is the simple answer but they help. I use a draw poker now


Yours killing me bill, what is a draw poker, and what does it do?:banghead:


----------



## roundman

spurgersalty said:


> Do I need a cigar cutter to smoke the premiums?


not really but id say yes, or a punch, depends how the cigar was rolled as a premium should be ok but you never know, a cut will make sure its open for the best draw if its rolled tight, punch and poker will be ok but if ones tight you may have draw problems and tar may build up on the end which doesnt taste well,lol, only had 2 like that in years though, most real local shops will cut them for you to go, places like specs i dont think so, you can get a cheap cutter cheapo though


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

spurgersalty said:


> Do I need a cigar cutter to smoke the premiums?


Nah, I used my pocket knife for the longest time. I will say a $30.00 xikar cutter is much better than a $10.00 throwaway.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

spurgersalty said:


> yours killing me bill, what is a draw poker, and what does it do?:banghead:


----------



## spurgersalty

GEAXNFISHN said:


> View attachment 513536


Creates a "vent", got it.


----------



## bill

I just used a draw poker (Roundmans LOL) on this one. 

Smoke smoke smoke!! Man these put out more smoke than any cigar I have ever had.....not much just sitting..but when you take a draw, best be ready LOL


----------



## Bigj

Jack & 7 La Gloria Cubiano


----------



## FishBone

Padron and some of this.


----------



## Gfish

Well it's 11:20 at night. I would be lighting up a Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage. But tonight I'm gonna go Gurkha Black Dragon.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Gurkha assassin. This one was gifted and so far I'm not a fan.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Tossed the Gurkha and went to guaranteed good smoke.


----------



## lordbater

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Tossed the Gurkha and went to guaranteed good smoke.
> View attachment 513726


That what you kids calling it these days?

I'll have to call "the artist formerly known as Snoop Dog" for the strait poop..


a


----------



## GEAXNFISHN




----------



## dbarham

GEAXNFISHN said:


> View attachment 513779


 is that like a roach clip?:brew::cop::cheers:


----------



## bill

dbarham said:


> is that like a roach clip?:brew::cop::cheers:


Draw Poker

small ones are Nubbers


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

El Cubano


----------



## ralph7

GEAXNFISHN said:


> View attachment 513779


is there a term for that, like "impaling your short?"


----------



## roundman

tatuaje little monster " wolfie "


----------



## Profish00

Any truth to the darker the cigar the stronger it is?


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Profish00 said:


> Any truth to the darker the cigar the stronger it is?


I don't think so. I think it's just a flavor difference.


----------



## roundman

Profish00 said:


> Any truth to the darker the cigar the stronger it is?


 actully i think most are a sweeter tasting cigar, darker ones are mostly maduros, the arturo fuente montesino maduro is a very underated nice darker cigar, a real traet is any arturo fuente anjeo


----------



## roundman

Profish00 said:


> Any truth to the darker the cigar the stronger it is?


actully i think most are a sweeter tasting cigar, darker ones are mostly maduros, the arturo fuente montesino maduro is a very underated nice darker cigar, a real treat is any arturo fuente anejo


----------



## adpostel

Been working nights this week. But I am off tomorrow and will be at Manny's place when I wake up tomorrow.

GEAXNFISHIN, we smoke alot of the same stog's, and your down the road from me, may have to meet up sometime a burn a stogie, drink some scotch......


----------



## roundman

say hi to him and his dad, i think he calls him inspector 87 or 99,lol, from jj , get a cup of that cuban coffee too ??


----------



## bill

did someone say arturo fuente?? 

LOL


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

adpostel said:


> GEAXNFISHIN, we smoke alot of the same stog's, and your down the road from me, may have to meet up sometime a burn a stogie, drink some scotch......


I'm not a drinker but I'm always up for a smoke.


----------



## bill

Ok, my last post is not a cigar LOL It's a fountain pen. I still need to do some more work before it's finished. I left it unsanded so once all the poly is soaked in, it will have a smooth cigar color and look.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

I was thinking it was a handle for a draw tool. Looks good Bill.


----------



## bill

if you look close on the band, there is a line towards the bottom...that is where the cap and barrel pieces meet....

A 2 piece fountain pen LOL


----------



## C.Hern5972

Im liking the blue ring Acid 6x52 really good flavor and light

Also i ordered some Victor Sinclairs, anyone had these? I heard they had a great flavor are not very strong. Anyone???


----------



## koyhoward

I enjoy smoking an occasional cigar, enough that I want to start keeping some around the house. What should I look for in a humidor that won't break the bank? Any specific recommendations?


----------



## C.Hern5972

nosaltincentx said:


> I enjoy smoking an occasional cigar, enough that I want to start keeping some around the house. What should I look for in a humidor that won't break the bank? Any specific recommendations?


$60








What cigars have you smoked?

Check out the ACID line. Blue Ring is mild with a sweet flavor. Very good flavor and not real strong.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Oliva serie v


----------



## C.Hern5972

I need to find a ciar shop to test a few out. Talk to someone who really knows


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Not


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

I like the smoke ring in Webster. They have a store in sugarland also. I can say the guys in Webster know cigars and are willing to help people out choosing new cigars. http://www.smokeringcigars.com/


----------



## Arlon

Probably smoking a meat loaf tomorrow but nothing tonight..


----------



## roundman

cigars like acid are infused, if you newer guys like them kind and plan on a humi i wouldnt store the infused with the naturals , if you plan on aging a few for awhile, i would use a seperate humidor


----------



## C.Hern5972

Thanks for the heads up. Heck I have a few $$$$ cigars that I plan on saving for my pops birthday. Can you divide them up and be ok or will the humidity infuse the non flavored stogies


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Padron 1926 80 years


----------



## C.Hern5972

I had the EXCALIBUR ROBUSTO limited edition... It was mild but didn't care how it burned, really uneven, good taste but I'll keep experimenting


----------



## tentcotter

*Butt Picker*


----------



## MT Stringer

A koala was sitting in a gum tree smoking a joint

When a little lizard walked past, looked up and said, 'Hey Koala! What are you doing?' 

The koala said, 'Smoking a joint, come up and have some.' 

So the little lizard climbed up and sat next to the koala where they enjoyed a few hits. 
After a while the little lizard said that his mouth was 'dry' and that he was going
to get a drink from the river.

The little lizard was so stoned that he leaned over too far and fell into the river. 
A crocodile saw this and swam over to the little lizard and helped him to the
side. Then he asked the little lizard, 'What's the matter with you?'

The little lizard explained to the crocodile that he had been sitting with the koala 
in the tree, smoking a joint, but got too stoned and fell into the river while
taking a drink.

The crocodile said that he had to check this out and walked into the rain forest, 
found the tree where the koala was sitting finishing a joint. The crocodile
looked up and said,

'Hey you!' 

So the koala looked down at him and said, 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
See more...
.
.
.
.
.

'Whooooa dude... " 
How much water did you drink?


----------



## peque

i always have a 5 pack of macanudo rotchfields, at least 2 romeo y julieta habana reserve in titan size, cigarrillos and toro's,, i just love this cigar blend on any size,,, got a bunch of them and even my own band,hehehe!! ill post pic later!!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Tatuaje

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## roundman

cohiba habana night


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Lotto Gomez


----------



## bill

Have not decided yet...between these two


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

bill said:


> Have not decided yet...between these two


It's early smoke em both.


----------



## C.Hern5972

I tried a RP El Presidente 15yr this weekend. Didn't really care for it as it burned really uneven and hard to stay lit.

Excalibur limited edition ROBUSTO- pretty good cigar, mild smooth flavor. Burned great and good draw.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

My Father Cedros


----------



## Bigj

La Gloria Cubano


----------



## bill

This one is hard to light LOL


----------



## StoryTeller

Im partial to the Artuero Fuentez Corona and a Cracken Rum drink, but I havent had one since last summer when the Cracken took over and I broke my toes by kicking the fence to keep a stray dog from eating my fiances little yorkie. Tried the Acid not too long ago and didnt care for it at all. The one in the first pick looks tasty.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon. After that an Arturo Fuente Grand Reserva.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Tatuaje conju







This thing was 2 1/2 hr smoke.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Spent some OT money today


----------



## C.Hern5972

My humidor came in with my victor Sinclair assortment. Liking them so far


----------



## C.Hern5972

What the heck did you buy


----------



## bill

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Spent some OT money today
> View attachment 517624


WOW!

You opening a shop LOL


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

bill said:


> WOW!
> 
> You opening a shop LOL


I was a photographers assistant this week. A buddy took stock photos for a cigar shops website. It was really hard not to keep a few samples as we went.


----------



## lordbater

Bigj, *** happened to yer thumb?


----------



## dukhunter3691

alec Bradley Family Blend... smooth....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordbater

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Tatuaje conju
> View attachment 517547
> 
> This thing was 2 1/2 hr smoke.


Looks like you got yer lipstick all over it...
:biggrin:


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

lordbater said:


> Looks like you got yer lipstick all over it...
> :biggrin:


That's so everyone knows which one is mine.


----------



## lordbater

Mine has lipstick on it too...


----------



## C.Hern5972

Smoke a Victor Sinclair Connectuit Yankee Republica Dominicana. Pretty good flavor, smooth, good draw, burns good...


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Weekend in Louisiana.


----------



## katjim00

lordbater said:


> Bigj, *** happened to yer thumb?


tatoos...had them a couple years now.


----------



## roundman

alec bradley fine and rare.,,,,> lol,


----------



## bill

1990 Nica Libre...starting to like them a lot

this one has a little uneven burn but was outside in the wind playing fetch with the dog


----------



## roundman

bill said:


> 1990 Nica Libre...starting to like them a lot
> 
> this one has a little uneven burn but was outside in the wind playing fetch with the dog


kinda like a cheaper padron, i dont mind touch uping a cigar if they are good though and the price is right :biggrin:


----------



## bill

roundman said:


> kinda like a cheaper padron, i dont mind touch uping a cigar if they are good though and the price is right :biggrin:


it's a good smoke for sure, not high end (maybe better than some high end name brands) but smooth with good flavor...the uneven was I'm sure from playing fetch (the dog likes the cigars..more time outside running around LOL) He is funny, all I have to do is touch or open the cigar box and he will run to find the tennis ball


----------



## FearNoFish

*Madrid Spain Airport Cigar Shop*

This thread reminds me when I was on a business trip in Europe a few years ago, was leaving from Madrid Spain and got to the airport early so I was walking around the duty-free shops and I found the largest, most amazing cigar shop I had ever seen in my life. London has some mighty fine cigar bars & "Tobacconist" shops but I had never seen anything like this before. It was massive, had glass walls & wood flooring with humidors all over the place and the cigars were stacked so high on shelves they had one of those really tall wooden library ladders mounted on tracks to climb up and access them. Since it was Europe it was full of the finest and largest collection of Cuban cigars I had ever seen. I bought a couple boxes of Cohebia's for myself and a box of Punch's which I sent to a friend in Denver. Customs nailed the box I sent to my friend, all he received was an empty cigar box with a friendly note from the Customs Agent!

A couple years after that I was dating a girl that worked for US Customs down near IAH and she told me every Friday afternoons Custom Agents would file in & out of the Evidence Room to load their pockets full of Cubans for the weekend. Our 50 year embargo against Cuba has really taught Fidel a lesson huh? I came very close to taking a trip to Cuba but my business was extended and I ran out of time, its a very popular vacation destination for Europeans because its so cheap down there, the natives are very friendly, and they had some really cheap air/resort package deals. You can also get there from Mexico City, or used to before 9/11, not so sure about that now. They used to insert a "temporary" page into your passport when you arrived in Cuba that could be removed before you got back to the States so no entry/exit stamps from that country could be found by US Customs, you just travel there and back from Mexico City then re-enter the US. Talk about stupid, all the American politicians responsible for that embargo have been dead for years, along with Communism, but the embargo remains! Hasn't it been long enough to realize our embargo against Cuba is not going to force them into a democracy, that we blew that chance back in the late 50's by allowing Fidel to gain control and then blew it again with the Bay of Pigs fiasco and our numerous failed assassination attempts on him? The cold war and the communist threat is long over, why do we still have an embargo against Cuba?


----------



## C.Hern5972

Time for a smooth Victor Sinclair..


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Nice Sunday afternoon smoke.


----------



## roundman

nice montecristo made in habana with a dogfish head ipa 60


----------



## dbarham

had some thompsons rum punch while playing golf today those are the best where can i buy them around here?


----------



## texasdave

Smoking a Cohiba from Habana Cuba. Finally, learned you have to let them lay out of humidor for a couple days if they are fresh are they draw hard. That and some Rebublic tequila fine as frog hair.


----------



## roundman

la hereicia cubana dos capas , too lazy to take my own picture,lol


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Picked this little guy up from my local shop to try.


----------



## lordbater

wow. yall seem all too comfortable wrapping your lips around something that large...



a


----------



## lordbater

> atleast we know they are cigars were using our lips for,lmao:dance: :rotfl:


I figured yall just closed yer eyes..



a


----------



## roundman

lordbater said:


> I figured yall just closed yer eyes..
> 
> 
> 
> a


 your hands are quicker than the eye,lmfao :rotfl:


----------



## lordbater

Clickety click click.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## dbarham

rum punch then a dip of grizzly!!! mmmmmmmmm


----------



## slopoke

Camel Blue 99's. Like a rock star. :rybka:


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Roundman, you tried the San Latona Madura? It's tasty smoke.


----------



## roundman

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Roundman, you tried the San Latona Madura? It's tasty smoke.


, yup, i got them when they first came out, i still have a couple but i like the oval maduro too, btw you wanna try a great conny., try the sl conny one of the best connies i ever had


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Padron 1964


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Tatuaje El Triunfador


----------



## Mako232

Ditto on the Padron 1964


----------



## Be Young

California 420!!!


----------



## roundman

diesel shorty


----------



## yakPIRATE

Gurkha assassin. With some shiner oktoberfest


----------



## yakPIRATE




----------



## GEAXNFISHN

New Padron 1964. I think it's a no 4


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Oliva V Melantio


----------



## yakPIRATE

I like the V series.. Where did you find that particular one? I haven't tried it yet.
Smoked a Gurkha symphony today wasn't to impressed.

Where're you smoking at by the way?


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

yakPIRATE said:


> I like the V series.. Where did you find that particular one? I haven't tried it yet.
> Smoked a Gurkha symphony today wasn't to impressed.
> 
> Where're you smoking at by the way?


Hit the shelf at the Smoke Ring in Webster Tx today. They're not lasting long. Got one of three sizes






They also have the new Padron 1964 60 gauge.


----------



## roundman

called them, 2 sizes left, found me some figurados online


----------



## C.Hern5972

Natural by Drew Estates


----------



## bill

Good one...almost let it get to the label LOL


----------



## mwatt007

lordbater said:


> I figured yall just closed yer eyes..
> 
> 
> 
> a


now that's funny...


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

roundman said:


> called them, 2 sizes left, found me some figurados online


I figured it was someone from 2cool that called. They got five boxes today. One of each size and when I left they only had two sizes left. They'll start getting a regular shipment.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Going to look around the smoke ring today when i get up


----------



## yakPIRATE

A chart I came across:rotfl:


----------



## C.Hern5972

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Hit the shelf at the Smoke Ring in Webster Tx today. They're not lasting long. Got one of three sizes
> View attachment 524434
> They also have the new Padron 1964 60 gauge.


I hit this place today, very cool place picked up 2 and only 3 left. Got a variety. Be a cool place to meet up for a stogie


----------



## C.Hern5972

Anyone had the manny Lopez stogies from the place in league city?


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

C.Hern5972 said:


> Anyone had the manny Lopez stogies from the place in league city?


Yes I stop in on occasion. I like the red label maduro. His stuff is good but gets better with some age on them. They make everything in the shop.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

C.Hern5972 said:


> I hit this place today, very cool place picked up 2 and only 3 left. Got a variety. Be a cool place to meet up for a stogie


Yeah it's a cool place to hang out. Chris and Matt know cigars. They make good recommendations off of what you normally smoke. I usually stop by a couple times a week. Lot better smoking in a comfortable leather chair in the AC instead of a folding chair out in the heat.


----------



## Bigj

I sat on the porch last night with my 3 favorite guys George Strait ----Jack Daniels ----Rocky Patal


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Elogio


----------



## roundman

cao italia ciao


----------



## C.Hern5972

Bought a manny gold and a gold white. 


Need to have a get together at the ring


----------



## C.Hern5972

The manny lopez gold is a real good smoke.


----------



## Profish00

Bigj said:


> I sat on the porch last night with my 3 favorite guys George Strait ----Jack Daniels ----Rocky Patal


You own Jimmy Chagas?


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

tatuaje cojonu 2012 sumatra


----------



## C.Hern5972

Let me get back on my normal schedule and if interested, have a meet at The Smoke Ring.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

C.Hern5972 said:


> Let me get back on my normal schedule and if interested, have a meet at The Smoke Ring.


Let's do it. I usually stop by one night during the week and in the weekend for a smoke.


----------



## mlp1024

I know its a cigar thread but I'm going to try some aromatic english in my new pipe.


----------



## C.Hern5972

You ordering the Tabacco online or buying local


----------



## bill

mlp1024 said:


> I know its a cigar thread but I'm going to try some aromatic english in my new pipe.


I love the smell of a pipe, never care to smoke one but know a few people that collect them


----------



## Mako232

How about next Wednesday night at the Smoke Ring? You will need to wear a tag though, with your 2Cool name so I recognize you.


----------



## V-Bottom

African Black.....!!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Mako- What time are you thinking Wednesday Night? Id be interested in meeting up there.


----------



## Viking48

My Cuban connection bombed out so I've been enjoying Rocky Patels


----------



## C.Hern5972

My bus BigJ likes the RP stogies. Im going to have to gine them a try. I got a new cigar magazine in today and found they had some great deals on them .


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Headed to the smoke ring after supper.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Dang, I'm at work on a night shift.


----------



## Mako232

Around 6:30. Let me know if you can make it.


----------



## yakPIRATE

C.Hern5972 said:


> My bus BigJ likes the RP stogies. Im going to have to gine them a try. I got a new cigar magazine in today and found they had some great deals on them .


Ive used jrcigars.com a few times. What other sites have others ordered from. I'm ready for Christmas time for the sweet package deals


----------



## C.Hern5972

gothamcigars.com

cigarinternational.com

thompsoncigars.com


----------



## TIMBOv2

A few Natties and some moonshine


----------



## tbone2374

...wacki tobaki?


----------



## roundman

padillia reserva maduro toro


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Had an OJA tonight.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

If anyone is interested The Smoke Ring will be having a Xikar event on Thursday night. Buy a box of cigars and get a free http://xikar.com/products/lighters/exii/#. The box cost is around $140.00.


----------



## yakPIRATE

I'm going to smoke a my father later and drink some shiner prickly pear


----------



## roundman

looks like a great paring, torano master for me in a bit with a st. arnys oktoberfest or 2


----------



## Mr. Breeze

You Tube -Cheech and Chong, Best part of Up in Smoke, .....its Labrador man! LOL


----------



## C.Hern5972

Im at the roclpile busting away tonight... Ill be off Monday and Tuesday. Might get a few together for the ring on monday night... Ive been hung on the Manny Lopez gold rings lately


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Patiently waiting for the game tonight.


----------



## class7162

*rum and cigar*

Enjoyed a Bobalu Criollo Super Fuerte and some Black Seal rum after a successful day of kayak fishing on Packery Flats in Corpus Christi - life is good.


----------



## yakPIRATE

Last beer and smoke. Time for a store run


----------



## GEAXNFISHN




----------



## GEAXNFISHN




----------



## yakPIRATE

Burning them down!


----------



## Mako232

Davidoff Winston Churchill.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Ordered some last week. Ive been watching the UPS guy.. Time to meet up at THe Smoke Ring


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

C.Hern5972 said:


> Ordered some last week. Ive been watching the UPS guy.. Time to meet up at THe Smoke Ring


What do you say this evening or tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## C.Hern5972

Im at the rock pile busting away today and tomorrow working OT.. PM me your schedule and ill get with you on meeting up


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Flor de las antillas


----------



## C.Hern5972

Makers 46 and a Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Headed to The Smoke Ring for a smoke.


----------



## bill

took a pic from last night but forgot my cord to transfer to computer LOL

I'll post in a few days.

Local shop in SA

Perdomo, Grand Cru S.A.

That was a very good, smoke. Had a sweet hint the whole time.

Forgot the name of the shop, we had dinner at Canyon Grill and the shop was across the corner...had to go inside to look. Nice store, clean and smelled wonderful. Ok selection of main brands (many out of my pay grade). Young guy working inside was very informed and that surprised me for his age.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Oliva V Melanio back in stock. Various sizes.


----------



## roundman

casa magna oscuro belicose


----------



## C.Hern5972

Just got my Pinor Del Rio Oscuro Torpedos in.... Think I found my favorite so far. Also got some Gurkha Maduro Doble Rothchilds in as well


----------



## roundman

quesada oktoberfest 2012 release, awesome


----------



## C.Hern5972

C.Hern5972 said:


> Just got my Pinor Del Rio Oscuro Torpedos in.... Think I found my favorite so far. Also got some Gurkha Maduro Doble Rothchilds in as well


These 2 are my favorite smokes so far. I'll be needing a bigger humidor real soon. To me the Pinar Del Rio had a bit more flavor.


----------



## dbarham

Cuban!


----------



## roundman

tres (3) renyas robusto, nice choco. flavors with a couple shiner oktoberfest


----------



## roundman

camacho corojo maduro chruchill, spicey and choco. flavors towards the end, great with a sierra nevada pale ale


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

That time again.


----------



## roundman

my camera suks so, > 
fixing to fire up a arturo fuente anejo Reserva No. 49


----------



## C.Hern5972

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Torpedo with a makers on ice


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Gonna stop by the Ring tonight and burn one.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Nub madro


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

la flor dominicana oscuro


----------



## yakPIRATE

GEAXNFISHN said:


> la flor dominicana oscuro
> View attachment 538609


Those are good smoke. 
Ready for game time!


----------



## roundman

rocky patel old world reserve maduro toro and brews


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Tatuaje Regios and Community coffee


----------



## roundman

was just coming to post, emilo grimalkin toro tonight


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

NUB Cain event tonight at The Smoke Ring. The studio tubac world tour truck will be in the parking lot. Live rolling event also. BYOB/ scotch in case you get thirsty. 5-close.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Xikar HC el corojo


----------



## roundman

viaje 5th anniversary


----------



## C.Hern5972

GEAXNFISHN said:


> Xikar HC el corojo
> View attachment 540622


How was that one?
I have a gherkka in the box, been waiting on it for 6 months. Going to fire it up tomorrow


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

C.Hern5972 said:


> How was that one?


It's not a bad smoke. Probably wont buy any more once I finish this box.


----------



## C.Hern5972

I'm hitting the Pinar del rio tonight


----------



## roundman

*illusione cruzado domenicas extra, not my picture cause i cant take a good one,lol *


----------



## dbarham

anyone know where i can buy some thompsons rum punch cigars in the houston area?


----------



## C.Hern5972

Call specs downtown.. The smoke ring also


----------



## V-Bottom

African Black......


----------



## dbarham

On the course


----------



## V-Bottom

Turkish Hash............


----------



## roundman

601 Green Oscuro La Punta (Perfecto)


----------



## yakPIRATE

Interesting combo


----------



## roundman

birthday smoke tonight a fuente fuente opus x el escorpion 2010 maduro with a few samual adams oktoberfest


----------



## Dick Hanks

roundman said:


> birthday smoke tonight a fuente fuente opus x el escorpion 2010 maduro with a few samual adams oktoberfest


Haven't tried that cigar... but an excellent choice on the Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Hope it was a great birthday.


----------



## yakPIRATE

"Light" night tonight.


----------



## roundman

5vegas gold churchill


----------



## roundman

5 vegas freedom


----------



## C.Hern5972

Manny Lopez gold with Saint Arnolds Pumpkin Ale


----------



## dbarham

C.Hern5972 said:


> Manny Lopez gold with Saint Arnolds Pumpkin Ale


at 5am?? what a trooper!


----------



## C.Hern5972

LoL... That was a smoke the night before...


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Our Disney cruise is finally here. This is what I'll be smoking during the week. 
Tatuaje Regios
OJA
Oliva V Melanio
Oliva V Maduro
Padron 1926 Maduro
Padron 1945 Family Reserve
Padron 1964 no9 Maduro
HC Habona2 
I've been harassing my wife for a month telling her she would have a cigar with me on the boat. To her surprise they are Godiva chocolate cigars.


----------



## Gfish

Tonight I'm gonna have to dip into the private stash and go with a Padron 1964 or a Gurkha Black Dragon. Oh yea let's not forget the Crown


----------



## deadsands

It's Friday, Padron 1964 Diplomatico. Jack Single Barrel.


----------



## roundman

liga privada flying feral pig


----------



## C.Hern5972

Pinar del rio with a pumpkin ale


----------



## roundman

looks like manny is moving to texas city or opening another store 
TEXAS CITY - In her 10-plus years in business on Sixth Street downtown, Cathy Brown has seen the good, the bad and the improving.

Until recently, there were more hard times than good. But after millions of dollars of investment in infrastructure and a new emphasis on what was in its heyday the city's retail center, she sees better times ahead.

"Business has improved since (the $2 million rebuilding of Sixth Street)," Cathy Brown, owner of B-and-B's Attic shop, said. "People are coming in and buying."

The city is betting millions that it can convert the struggling downtown sector into an economic engine.

"We want to have a nice place for (residents) to come and be able to gather," Mayor Matt Doyle said.

Creating that place hasn't been cheap. The city spent $1.8 million in tax dollars to remodel the Texas City Museum and $2.8 million - about a $1 million of which came from BP - to build a Sanders/Vincent Center to replace the smaller center that was within the city's industrial sector before it was torn down.

The city also made sure that Sixth Street was a priority on its list of road projects included in the county bond issue voters approved in 2008.

That $3.1 million project, which was fraught with delays, is the centerpiece of the revitalization effort.

Nell Abernathy Scott, owner of Abernathy Antiques, said since the roadwork has been done, her business has about doubled.

Where Abernathy averaged 10 to 12 customers a day before, since the roadwork finished, the traffic has increased to 20 to 25.

On Saturday during a fall festival sponsored by the city and the Texas City-La Marque Jaycees, she said more than 50 customers had walked into her antique shop.

"I've had businesses in other towns, and no one cooperates as much as (Texas City) does," Abernathy said.

Brown said her business, which struggled while the road was being rebuilt, has seen a significant increase in traffic. Still, there's room for improvement.

"I'd like to see more specialty shops down here," Brown said. "Maybe a jewelry store or a boutique."

The city is doing what it can to attract and keep businesses downtown.

Building owners are able to get free paint through the city from Sherwin-Williams.

Attorney Anne Darring, who purchased a building for her law offices in 2003, was one of those who took advantage of the offer.

"My building looks outstanding," she said, pointing to the structure while strolling through the fall festival. She is impressed with the overall look and feel downtown since all the work was done on the street and infrastructure.

"This is absolutely fabulous," Darring said. "I think finally the city is ready for this. We are seeing people downtown we've never seen before. It's generated more activity down here, and that's got to help."

A Zumba Fitness studio opened on Sixth Street not far from Ninth Avenue, and sometime next month, Manny Lopez hopes to open his El Cubano cigar plant and store.

On Saturday, while crowds enjoyed a classic car show and a hamburger cook-off, Lopez was in his store with a contractor.

The framing for what will be a Spanish villa-inspired walk-in humidor is up, as are the areas in the back where the company will age the tobacco used to make El Cubano's hand-rolled cigars.

Lopez said he will have live music once a month and regular seminars, including sessions on wine and how to roll your own cigars.

Lopez will be more than a retail outlet. The back of the store is reserved for workers who will be making Lopez' cigars. 

http://galvestondailynews.com/story/358006


----------



## yakPIRATE




----------



## C.Hern5972

ive been away from the humifdor for the last week. I got a good one waiting on me tomorrow night. ill post up later


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Room 101 ltd namakubia


----------



## roundman

arturo fuente anejo #77 shark


----------



## C.Hern5972

Wife is headed to the nutcracker market with the girls and im going to sit in the garage with football on and a drink. With a nice stogie


----------



## roundman

tonight


----------



## jettytarpon

tonight im smoking on kesha...............


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

A good 6.00 smoke


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Padron 1964 45years and Thanksgiving Bon fire


----------



## Sharky2012

*Weekly Cigar Selection*

My cigar picks for this week.


----------



## yakPIRATE

This will be interesting..


----------



## roundman

Xikar HC Series Habano colorado with an eggnog and whiskey


----------



## roundman

Quesada oktoberfest


----------



## Law Dog

Sweet!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Paired up with a vintage Dr Pepper.


----------



## FishBurd27

Dang, thought this was about what food was on the smoker, how dissapointing.. hwell: Unless those are "special" cigars :rybka:


----------



## yakPIRATE

FishBurd27 said:


> Dang, thought this was about what food was on the smoker, how dissapointing.. hwell: Unless those are "special" cigars :rybka:


To each their own.. Some are more special than others though.:rybka:


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Xikar HC El Corojo


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

And a fire


----------



## roundman

tonight ready for the game!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Not my usual smoke but good either way. Pork sausage.


----------



## SwampRat

Mmmmm..... When's breakfast?


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Finished off the day with a padron 2000.


----------



## roundman

*E.P. Carrillo Core Maduro - tasty*


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Oja


----------



## roundman

la perla habana grand pearl tonight , better picture, lol >>


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Pardon 2000 while waiting on the shrimp to fry up.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Forgot the pic


----------



## porkchoplc

Ive been enjoying these.


----------



## C.Hern5972

roundman said:


> la perla habana grand pearl tonight , better picture, lol >>


how are they??? I almost bought some


----------



## V-Bottom

My "Hash" got confiscated in Spain the other day, I guess I will have to do w/o...!!


----------



## porkchoplc

On another note, has anyone been to the cigar shop in League City where the guy rolls his own? It's called El Cubano Cigars.
*http://www.elcubanocigars.com*


----------



## C.Hern5972

porkchoplc said:


> On another note, has anyone been to the cigar shop in League City where the guy rolls his own?


yes, His name in Manny Lopez. Make some very good cigars. All hand rolled. He is openeng a new place in texas city i believe. He is a great guy, ive bought allot of stogies from him


----------



## bill

porkchoplc said:


> On another note, has anyone been to the cigar shop in League City where the guy rolls his own? It's called El Cubano Cigars.
> *http://www.elcubanocigars.com*


Yes 

Going to enjoy one of these this weekend


----------



## roundman

*Viaje Exclusivo Atlantic Cigar Co 15th Anniversary Lancero *


----------



## roundman

LIGA PRIVADA PAPAS FRITAS , nice quick smoke, starts out a little spicey


----------



## roundman

my new years eve smoke is a cohiba capa reserva 1980 edicion diamante with a few adult beverages


----------



## Melon

.


----------



## roundman

30 miniutes in a great smoke, 32 year old tobacco leaves used in this one


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Padron 7000 Maduro and pot of community dark roast. Lets go BAMMA!


----------



## bill

Black Label El Cubano


----------



## kevina1

Cain Nub . My go to during the week.








And Dalmore on the rocks


----------



## roundman

aging room small batch - m356


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Oja


----------



## C.Hern5972

So how's the OJA Geax


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

I'm a big fan. Not sure if the cigar is real good or it's the ones at the smoke ring have been around over a year. Either way I like them.


----------



## C.Hern5972

I've got one in the humidor. Been there for about 4 months now. I've got some that our engineer brought me from puerto rico


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Oliva V Maduro and community dark roast.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Think it is going to be a Pinar Del Rio Oscuro night with a Gentleman Jack on ice.


----------



## roundman

going for a cuban tonight


----------



## V-Bottom

African Black!!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Pardon 45 Maduro and a pot of Community Pecan Praline.


----------



## bill

El Cubabo Gold


----------



## meterman

Don Pepin Cuban classic

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roundman

johnny o from a very tasty cuban farm roll by johnny , i think he is in miami :cheers:


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Flour De Las Antillas


----------



## roundman

*Mi Barrio El Billetero *


----------



## bill

I want them cigar bands LOL


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

*Cigar*

Heck, I don't know what to choose. You tell me.


----------



## roundman

padron, 2end from top right ofcourse!,lol


----------



## bill

close your eyes and pick one, doubt you could go wrong


and wth...you james bond of cigar smugglers??? LOL


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

I'd defiantly go with the padron.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Looks like a good starter... Pick one and fire it up....

Geax- we need a meet at The Ring


----------



## roundman

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial # 2 , a tasty stick!! over 1 year in humi,


----------



## kevina1

La flor dominicana ligero.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mako232

Padron. If they weren't box pressed they'd be nearly perfect


----------



## roundman

i guess thats a trademark of their cigars? i had to google, cause i was curious http://www.cigaradvisor.com/general/q-a/rounding-out-square-shaped-cigars


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

l'atelier


----------



## C.Hern5972

and im working nights....


----------



## roundman

sol cubano artisan


----------



## lordbater

I forgot..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

A little pre game action!


----------



## bill

This one has been waiting for kick off LOL

I really don't care who wins but will watch for good plays. Should be entertaining


----------



## C.Hern5972

Not sure which to burn.


----------



## roundman

think ill smoke a cuban, just have to decide which one


----------



## roundman

fixing to fire up a 
*Partagás Serie P No. 2 *


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Manny Especial Bi- color


----------



## roundman

right on time
headley grange


----------



## roundman

*will be a Tatuaje Brown Label 7th Reserva tonight *


----------



## bill

Had one picked out today and decided to go a different route. Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. This should be a good smoke while I finish some polishing outside.


----------



## roundman

bill said:


> Had one picked out today and decided to go a different route. Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. This should be a good smoke while I finish some polishing outside.


theres a 1959 and a 1959 50 years, that should be a great smoke!

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years Short Churchill Maduro cigars commemorate 50 years since the mass exodus brought about by Cuba's Communist Revolution. Among Cuba's then-brightest cigar talents was Carlos Toraño, who fled the country to begin life anew in the free world. Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years Short Churchill sports a blend of Nicaraguan Esteli & Pueblo Nuevo longfillers, Honduran binder, and a shimmering Brazilian Arapiraca Maduro wrapper. The cigar reveals a medium-bodied, and complex smoke brimming with flavors of sweet wood, nutmeg, coffee and cinnamon.


----------



## lordbater

maybe a pork tenderloin..


----------



## bill

The Carlos Torano improved the more the smoke went. The ash never held like many other cigars but got more firm towards the middle. It had a nice spicy flavor that turned into what I consider a chocolate hint with pepper.


----------



## roundman

triple 777 maduro and almost 2 years in the humidor, very tasty value smoke by j. fuego


----------



## roundman

diamond crown maximus # 4 humi time = almost 2 years


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Padron 1964


----------



## GEAXNFISHN




----------



## roundman

torano exodus 1959


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## roundman

San Cristobal Papagayo XXL


----------



## C.Hern5972

lucky


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

padron 4000


----------



## Mako232

Padron 1926


----------



## txgunrunner

a little work 








before a smoke


----------



## bill

First for me, about half way and it's getting better and better now. Getting nice thick smoke now


----------



## roundman

kristoff gc signature


----------



## roundman

la palina goldie laguito #2


----------



## roundman

la aroma de cuba mi amor :doowapsta


----------



## kevina1

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

My favorite. Little Cohibas.


----------



## roundman

cuesta-rey centenario


----------



## kevina1

Smoking an Excalibur. Thinks it rolled too tight. Any ideas? ****ty draw... hate to throw it away

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishn123

*Partagás Serie P No. 2*

Thanks Roundman for reminding me I haven't enjoyed one of these recently!


----------



## yakPIRATE

Had a hammer and sickle.. No pics but pretty smooth


----------



## bill

kevina1 said:


> Smoking an Excalibur. Thinks it rolled too tight. Any ideas? ****ty draw... hate to throw it away
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


you need a draw poker.....use a toothpick if nothing else


----------



## 76794p

R and J habano reserva in belicosa. One of my favorites, despite the terrilble burn patterns.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Pinar Del Rio!!!


----------



## roundman

rocky patel decade


----------



## nate56

Java mint babyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## C.Hern5972




----------



## LPTXGUY03

Decisions, Decisions. Why is this so hard?


----------



## roundman

LPTXGUY03 said:


> View attachment 591561
> 
> 
> Decisions, Decisions. Why is this so hard?


its not , you made my mind up on what to smoke tonight,lol :biggrin:


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

kevina1 said:


> Smoking an Excalibur. Thinks it rolled too tight. Any ideas? ****ty draw... hate to throw it away
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Plugged. If ya bought it a a good cigar shop they'll take it back.


----------



## roundman

flatsfishinfreddy said:


> Plugged. If ya bought it a a good cigar shop they'll take it back.


bill made me a nice cigar poker, but you can use a toothpick, etc, to run thru the middle of it that will open it up, but be careful as some tight can split the wrapper, before bill made mine about 6 inches i used a bamboo skwer i had:cheers:


----------



## C.Hern5972

Ok smoke.... Kinda bland. Back to the humi for my go to.


----------



## roundman

liga privada #9


----------



## bill

Had one tonight, been a long couple weeks


----------



## roundman

bill said:


> Had one tonight, been a long couple weeks


that cigar was maybe 8-9 years old, i may have the only last box ever, how was it? 



im having a rocky patel fusion mm maduro tonight , another rare one


----------



## bill

roundman said:


> that cigar was maybe 8-9 years old, i may have the only last box ever, how was it?
> 
> 
> 
> im having a rocky patel fusion mm maduro tonight , another rare one


It was outstanding!


----------



## roundman

bill said:


> It was outstanding!


awesome! you know ill have another for you whenever you need it!! the box is robustos i have only 1 toro left i think ill have on my birthday in october:work:


----------



## roundman

four kicks by the crowned heads


----------



## roundman

graycliff G2


----------



## bill

roundman said:


> graycliff G2


How is that one? Those are rated pretty high. I think I have a silver Graycliff in the box, might get it out this weekend.


----------



## Veggie

Macanudo, The best cigar, if you have'nt tried. I highly reccomend


----------



## C.Hern5972

I have been buying cigars on a bid site. Great deals. I heard from a bud that the gray cliffs are great sticks. I bought the silver. Got 40 sticks coming in. Time to reload the humidor.


----------



## 76794p

roundman said:


> fixing to fire up a
> *Partagás Serie P No. 2 *


That was my first cuban back in the bahamas a few weeks ago. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## C.Hern5972

The sticks are in!!! Ill be relaxing tonight enjoying one.


----------



## CulturedHick

Yesterday









That is one of my favorites!


----------



## CulturedHick

C.Hern5972 said:


> The sticks are in!!! Ill be relaxing tonight enjoying one.
> 
> View attachment 593741


Nice score!


----------



## C.Hern5972

CulturedHick said:


> Nice score!


Thanks. Cigarbid.com is the devil. Great pricing... Got 2 more packages on the way.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Relaxin


----------



## roundman

kristoff ligero criollo


----------



## C.Hern5972

The XICAR HC is a very good stick, very smooth. Burned great 

Avacado is good, I'd say a 6. 


Gray cliff was a GREAT stick. Ill be ordering more
For sure. 

Pinar Del Rio(blue) is a 10 as well.


----------



## Mako232

Nice gathering of smokes. my favorite of late has been the Padron 1924 Anniversario. Pricey so not to often.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Mako232 said:


> Nice gathering of smokes. my favorite of late has been the Padron 1924 Anniversario. Pricey so not to often.


Check cigarbid.com


----------



## roundman

rocky patel vintage 1990 tubo toro


----------



## roundman

san lotano oval


----------



## C.Hern5972

So with all the Cigar Smokers!!!

What do you look for in a good smoke?


----------



## finkikin

A guy from work went to Puerto Rico and came back with some cigars for me to try. No lable on them but hand rolled. Not bad at all.


----------



## roundman

cao brazilia samba


----------



## Bigj

taking the high road


----------



## C.Hern5972

Nub 
Cameroon


----------



## roundman

cao mx2,, I think that this is a stick that any Maduro lover should add to their shopping list.


----------



## bill

2011 Honduras Humo Jaguar while spinning wood round


----------



## roundman

jdn cabinetta toro


----------



## Chuckybrown

Oliva Serie V.........


----------



## roundman

ashton vsg belicoso no. 1


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## bill

roundman said:


> .


That CAO rocks!


----------



## roundman

cupido


----------



## 76794p




----------



## roundman

76794p said:


>


ladc one of my favs!!


----------



## 76794p

I love it too. I work by Stogies and go there a lot. But they dont carry those ladc's. I have to go to serious cigars to get them. Its my favorite medium bodied cigar.


----------



## Dukman

At first I couldn't make up my mind......










I wanted to smoke the Culebra but didn't have two friends around.









Decided to smoke a robusto from 04.  What a nice night for smoking a cigar. Oh yea, the Ron Zacapa is good too. hehe


----------



## bill

If that's your humidor and you didn't have two friends around...your doing it wrong  LOL


----------



## Dukman

bill said:


> If that's your humidor......


My wife calls it her life insurance policy on me.


----------



## roundman

jaime garcia reserva especial limited edition 2011, so far this is an awesome smoke!


----------



## CulturedHick

A CLE Corojo, very nice!


----------



## roundman

5 vegas classic


----------



## roundman

God of fire don carlos 2007


----------



## bill

I'm digging this cool weather. Spinning some wood outside and fired up a smoke


----------



## roundman

el rico habano gran corona, the original el rico! :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## roundman

Quesada Jalapa belicoso


----------



## bill

roundman said:


> Quesada Jalapa belicoso


sounds interesting...is it spicy or have flavor?


----------



## bill

had to go look it up...sounds really good


The scent off the foot reveals elements of cedar, nuts, a sweetness, and an almost cotton candy like element to it. After a cut of the head the pre-light draw offers up creaminess with hints of nuts, cedar, and very faint pepper.
Burn: (1.9) The Jalapa featured fantastic construction. the burn line was crisp, with a bit of waviness at first, but quickly corrected and was crisp throughout. The draw was perfect with a slight hint of resistance. The white-grey ash was strong and held for the first two inches until I knocked it off. It continued to hold at 3/4″ intervals as the smoke progressed.
Flavor: (2.8) With the first few puffs there is a smooth, sweet, creamy, almost vanilla-like flavor with a very mild pepper to the finish. The retro hale early on is sweet, with an almost sugary property to it. About an inch in and there’s an increase in the nutty flavor. There is also some mild saltiness. The smoke is rich and creamy and if there was a flavor called cedar nougat I imagine this would be what it tastes like. At this point the strength is mild, the flavor is full and quite unique.


----------



## roundman

bill said:


> had to go look it up...sounds really good
> 
> The scent off the foot reveals elements of cedar, nuts, a sweetness, and an almost cotton candy like element to it. After a cut of the head the pre-light draw offers up creaminess with hints of nuts, cedar, and very faint pepper.
> Burn: (1.9) The Jalapa featured fantastic construction. the burn line was crisp, with a bit of waviness at first, but quickly corrected and was crisp throughout. The draw was perfect with a slight hint of resistance. The white-grey ash was strong and held for the first two inches until I knocked it off. It continued to hold at 3/4″ intervals as the smoke progressed.
> Flavor: (2.8) With the first few puffs there is a smooth, sweet, creamy, almost vanilla-like flavor with a very mild pepper to the finish. The retro hale early on is sweet, with an almost sugary property to it. About an inch in and there's an increase in the nutty flavor. There is also some mild saltiness. The smoke is rich and creamy and if there was a flavor called cedar nougat I imagine this would be what it tastes like. At this point the strength is mild, the flavor is full and quite unique.


pretty spot on there! mine hasnt no waviness though good even sharp burn , i knew when i read the reviews on this one the belicoso was the one to get and a friend sent this to me:cheers:


----------



## SWANY

This may not be a high dollar cigar, but I sure like it.
Tatiana, vanilla


----------



## Mako232

Saving this one for the weekend. Habano Trinidad Robusto, one of my favorites.


----------



## roundman

EL PRIMER MUNDO epifania


----------



## dirtbroker

*Hola*

The perfect way to end a good day of fishing

View attachment 607623
The only way to go. Pure contraband
View attachment 607623


----------



## roundman

macanudo vintage 2006 toro- a smooth creamy smoke!


----------



## roundman

oliva v melanio robusto


----------



## roundman

alec bradley black market


----------



## bill

Grilled up some chicken and just chilled outside in this wonderful weather


----------



## roundman

^^^ blue steel, one of my favorite gurks, the more age the better! and you can get mazos of 15 for cheap on the bid site

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1485652/Gurkha-Blue-Steel-Torpedo-15/


----------



## bill

Tried a new one while doing some work. It was OK while doing things but not one to ever sit down and sip on something  I was working with some resins so that might have effected my taste buds.


----------



## devil1824

Let me throw y'all a curve ball.


----------



## bill

I like the smell of pipe tobacco


----------



## roundman

*Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul*


----------



## roundman

hoyo de monterrey habana epicure especial


----------



## Hooked Up

Padron (maduro) 2nite.


----------



## Yak a Tak

Super Silver Haze


----------



## roundman

nice tasting mild cigar! hoyo de monterrey hoyo de tradicion


----------



## C.Hern5972

Xicar hc


----------



## roundman

*Angelenos 2009 by God of Fire Robusto*


----------



## roundman

oliva v 2009 maduro


----------



## bill

Just finished eating, made up some spicy tacos...thinking about a El Cubano White label would hit the spot. Hot outside today working with some silver maple. Project looks good, shower felt good, dinner was good....body not so good LOL I'm ready to just sit where it's cool and relax.


----------



## roundman

outta just be about right outside now with a el cubano white label with a cold adult beverage


----------



## bill

I got a big glass a sweet tea. My body hurts so bad, don't want to get up to walk LOL


----------



## Marcos Domingues

un habano como siempre..


----------



## roundman

Marcos Domingues said:


> un habano como siempre..


mucho bueno , i have a couple cohibas aging , and a very rare partagas 150 ive been eying ,lol


----------



## bill

Made it outside with the laptop. About to fire this up but it sure feels warm.


----------



## roundman

nascar, cold brew and a ortega serie D #10 maduro


----------



## roundman

mike ditka hall of famer by camacho


----------



## 76794p




----------



## bill

Outside weather is so nice....CAO (one of my all time favorites)


----------



## dirtbroker

J Fuego Origen


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

LA Gloria Cuban. Serie R.
Exelent smoke


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

LA Gloria Cubana Serie R.
Exellent smoke


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

LA Gloria Cubana Serie R.
Exellent smoke


----------



## roundman

oliva v 2010 maduro


----------



## devil1824

I had this about an hr. ago. I'll switch it up here in a bit.


----------



## bill

Just finished dinner. Time to kick back after a long day


----------



## kevina1

I'll be on vacation this time next week in Key West. Contemplating bringing my own smokes or buying them down there. I'm sure they have some different high quality brands but don't wanna pay inflated prices. Would you bring or buy?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roundman

take some and a try one you might run across , maybe some locals https://www.google.com/search?q=cig...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a ,,, and im smoking a gurkha blue steel tonight


----------



## Gfish

I have a choice between a Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage or a Gurkha Black Dragon.


----------



## 76794p

There are several small open air buildings along the streets in key west where a couple of guys roll their own cigars. Try them. I was there last year and was too young to smoke. Will be there in a few weeks and will be with a group where i am not allowed to smoke.


----------



## roundman

Gfish said:


> I have a choice between a Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage or a Gurkha Black Dragon.


you cant go wrong with either, :cheers:


----------



## meterman

Monty select 7 yr Churchill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roundman

cao sopranos soldier


----------



## roundman

great cigar!


----------



## C.Hern5972

I've been wanting to try one for a while, everyone says they are good


----------



## C.Hern5972

Thanks for the heads up bro.. Just ordered a box


----------



## roundman

i have 1 the boss in the humidor 3 years old this 1 tonight i just got yesterday, age will do them well!


----------



## C.Hern5972

at the price im only smoking these on occasion


----------



## bill

Getting low. Last of Manny's during the fireworks tonight


----------



## roundman

cohiba red dot


----------



## bill

roundman said:


> cohiba red dot


that looks good


----------



## roundman

bill said:


> that looks good


if i could take pictures like you and others it would look great! , yes very tasty as always with these, the rack of spareribs i smoked 5 hours and this icy cold beer look good too,lol


----------



## FishRisk

Black Pearl, double perfecto!


----------



## C.Hern5972

CAO
Saprano


----------



## roundman

cao america potomac


----------



## spurgersalty

Been under the weather(and still am kinda'), so might have rushed back in to it. This seemed a bit "harsh" to the throat and mouth. I'll chalk it up to the sickness.
Gotta kick this sinus infection:headknock:









Â©


----------



## roundman

*CAO Colombia Belicoso *


----------



## MikeV

Nothing.


----------



## spurgersalty

Good smoke!. First Patel for me.


----------



## roundman

rocky patel the edge toro corojo


----------



## roundman

don pepin garcia blue generosos


----------



## spurgersalty

Well, went to another site yesterday to receive some equipment. Met up with our rep and struck up a conversation about a cigar he was smoking.
Turns out, his girlfriends family hand rolls them and sells them. He gave me one to try and I have to say, silky smooth and great taste!
Gonna try a scotch dip on the next one.







edit: what do I win for being post #500?

Â©


----------



## roundman

spurgersalty said:


> Well, went to another site yesterday to receive some equipment. Met up with our rep and struck up a conversation about a cigar he was smoking.
> Turns out, his girlfriends family hand rolls them and sells them. He gave me one to try and I have to say, silky smooth and great taste!
> Gonna try a scotch dip on the next one.
> View attachment 636232
> 
> edit: what do I win for being post #500?
> 
> Â©


atta boy,lol :slimer:


----------



## roundman

fixin to put the fire to a graycliff platinum torpedo :cheers:


----------



## roundman

ave maria reconquista


----------



## bill

Just finished up some homemade tacos. Going outside to let the dog run around while it's cool and enjoy this......


----------



## roundman

bill said:


> Just finished up some homemade tacos. Going outside to let the dog run around while it's cool and enjoy this......


cant remember that name but that was a blend by aj. fernandez and ill bet youll like it!,,, edit: 5vegas freedom , only available every so often


----------



## bill

Yeah it's pretty good. It will get better (tacos did a number on me LOL)


----------



## roundman

new one from havana alley today great so far, my father el centurion robusto


----------



## roundman

hammer and sickle


----------



## C.Hern5972

Last night was the 

CAO Saprano Edition


----------



## roundman

* Arturo Fuente Don Carlos belicoso from my humidor dated august 2011


*


----------



## spurgersalty

Carlos Torano, Reserva Decadencia Robusto Excellent smoke. Seemed heavy after removed from the tube.....as if very dense or carrying a lot of moisture. Great smell unlit. Even better lit Just too hard to take a draw...why is that?


----------



## bill

You need a draw poker. Sometimes you will find one a little too tight, I try and roll it with my fingers but if that don't work..break out the draw poker and it's good to go


----------



## spurgersalty

Can you explain a little further bill?

Â©


----------



## devil1824

I've seen where people use shish kabob(spelling) skewers to poke a hole all the way through a tight one. They do make one just for cigars though.


----------



## roundman

bill made me a few awesome draw pokers, skewers work well as well to open up a tight draw, and a toothpick for when you get to a great cigar to the nub, like a roach clip,lol, but put toothpick into side and smoke it to the nub, bill also made me a small one for that, ( ill take pictures later ), tonight i had a aj. fernandez oval toro


----------



## roundman

spurgersalty said:


> Carlos Torano, Reserva Decadencia Robusto Excellent smoke. Seemed heavy after removed from the tube.....as if very dense or carrying a lot of moisture. Great smell unlit. Even better lit Just too hard to take a draw...why is that?


moisture? might need to dry box it a day or 2 before you smoke if too much moisture,, join a forum like this http://www.cigar.com/cs/forums/ to address all your cigar needs etc,,,


----------



## devil1824

I'm going to the largest cigar lounge in Texas tonight! I believe they have the largest humidor also. Tobacco lounge in Mcgregor. All of 15min. From my house. Check out there youtube videos and website. Pretty cool place. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## devil1824

Tobacco Junction

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roundman

* Man Oâ€™ War â€" Limited Edition Maduro *


----------



## spurgersalty

Just looking through the humidors at cigar.com 
Anybody else see somethin' wrong:spineyes:


----------



## dbarham

yeah you better hurry up and buy the one on the bottom left before they raise the price again.Its the only one that the price did not drop. HURRY


----------



## dbarham

spurgersalty said:


> Just looking through the humidors at cigar.com
> Anybody else see somethin' wrong:spineyes:


whats the answer?


----------



## spurgersalty

dbarham said:


> whats the answer?


Ohhhhh, you were right. Instead of dropping the price......they RAISED the price!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## roundman

La Flor Dominicana Grand Maduro # 6


----------



## spurgersalty

Hey guys, looking for a good humidor. Is there anything I really need to pay attention too or stay away from?
They all look the same to me (basically), so I'm a little overwhelmed by the selection and variations.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

I don't get it. I tried cigar smoking and even pipe smoking and I just can not do it. After being a cigarette smoker for so long, not inhaling just seems to take away from it.


----------



## 76794p

spurgersalty said:


> Hey guys, looking for a good humidor. Is there anything I really need to pay attention too or stay away from?
> They all look the same to me (basically), so I'm a little overwhelmed by the selection and variations.


Make sure the lid has a good seal. The better the seal, the easier it is to maintain a specific constant humidity


----------



## roundman

spurgersalty said:


> Hey guys, looking for a good humidor. Is there anything I really need to pay attention too or stay away from?
> They all look the same to me (basically), so I'm a little overwhelmed by the selection and variations.


join a cigar forum like http://www.cigar.com/cs/forums/ , they can point you in all the right directions,, smoking a ortega serie d tonight


----------



## bill

This one hit the spot tonight.


----------



## spurgersalty

roundman said:


> join a cigar forum like http://www.cigar.com/cs/forums/ , they can point you in all the right directions,, smoking a ortega serie d tonight


Okay, what humidor are you and the rest of you using then?

Â©


----------



## 76794p

Its a cigar caddy 40 stick portable humidor. Basiically a humidor inside of a pelican case. Amazing seal. My cousin gave it to me for my birthday. Here is whats in it


----------



## CulturedHick

A San Cristobal with a Bombay Saphire and tonic.


----------



## roundman

tonight a quesada jalapa , not my picture but i have both of these, the big one is an el diablo holds 250-300 , i use large boveda paks for humidification as the round /square distilled water disk 
will mold after awhile


----------



## roundman

5vegas limitada 2012


----------



## yakPIRATE

Gurkha spec. Ops


----------



## roundman

yakPIRATE said:


> Gurkha spec. Ops


did you get the deal where you got the knife too? la perla habana grand pearl toro for me tonight!


----------



## yakPIRATE

Yes. Got the case, knife and a divet tool.

That knife is pretty bad A


----------



## Trouthappy

Don't ask these guys. They just moved to Colorado.


----------



## spurgersalty

A little labor day afternoon delight
Finished washing 3 vehicles, and now about to clean 2 guns. Time for a break...another Carlos Torano Reserve Decadencia Robusto


----------



## colbyntx

Dove and some of my pin raised quail!


----------



## roundman

*My Father Le Bijou 1922 :biggrin:
*


----------



## Yak a Tak

Good ole Sour Diesel, all organic or course.


----------



## JJG

Yak a Tak said:


> Good ole Sour Diesel, all organic or course.


woah, hello friend. 

as for me, I capped off a nice long weekend with a nice fat cigar. They call it a "royal corona" but it's really just a robusto.


----------



## roundman

JJG said:


> woah, hello friend.
> 
> as for me, I capped off a nice long weekend with a nice fat cigar.


nice


----------



## roundman

*Mike Ditka Kickoff Series "Hall of Famer"*


----------



## devil1824

My favorite. PDR1878 cubano especial. Capa maduro


----------



## spurgersalty

devil1824 said:


> My favorite. PDR1878 cubano especial. Capa maduro


That's a see-gar????Or your pipe tobaccee?

Â©


----------



## roundman

spurgersalty said:


> That's a see-gar????Or your pipe tobaccee?
> 
> Â©


 http://www.pdrcigars.com/cigars/pdr-1878/cubano-especial-capa-madura/?phpMyAdmin=1e8c50cca7aat5edbae70


----------



## MikeV

Nothing.


----------



## devil1824

Funny. I joined a pipe club, but I mainly smoke cigars now. Lol.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I floated in the pool and burned a Cohiba. Smooth and relaxing perfect for a Friday.


----------



## roundman

jaime garcia reserva especial


----------



## roundman

perdomo lot 23 maduro


----------



## CulturedHick

My favorite small smoke. A Tat petite cazadores reserva.


----------



## roundman

la aroma de cuba mi amor


----------



## roundman

oliva v melanio maduro


----------



## roundman

montesino, very underrated great cigar from fuente


----------



## roundman

my father limited edition


----------



## dirtbroker

*A very nice Cuban*

Romeo y julieta coronitas


----------



## roundman

camacho pre-embargo


----------



## spurgersalty

I'm thinking a "quickie". Acid "Little Blondie".


----------



## yakPIRATE

Gurkha cellar reserve


----------



## roundman

yakPIRATE said:


> Gurkha cellar reserve


let me know how it was, i have one ive had 2 years now, a friend sent me, seems they were kinda expensive and not much luck on gurks ive smoked


----------



## yakPIRATE

It's ok. I wouldn't drop the $12 bucks on it again. I like the majority of the Gurkhas.
Don't think this one is worth the $$. I've been ordering online but was at specs midtown the other day and thought I'd give it a shot. Knock 5 bucks off I would smoke it again.


----------



## dirtbroker

Enjoying a real nice cuban


----------



## roundman

guess ill have to pull out a cohiba tomorrow,lol


----------



## bill

dirtbroker said:


> Enjoying a real nice cuban


Had to fix that upside down image LOL


----------



## roundman

cohiba edicion limitada 2011


----------



## roundman

yum


----------



## Yak a Tak

Still working on a big jar of Sour Diesel, and its doing the job let me tell you!


----------



## dirtbroker

Rocky Patel. Old World maduro


----------



## roundman

fuente opus x


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Yak a Tak said:


> Still working on a big jar of Sour Diesel, and its doing the job let me tell you!


Lol care to share?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roundman

liga privada # 9


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real 1875.

Finally got an entire unsealed box that has not been sitting in a half-arsed humidor for a century.


----------



## dirtbroker

A nice Montecristo. Habana


----------



## bill

Are you in Australia? LOL All your pictures are upside down.


----------



## lbuoys

Last night - it was NICE!


----------



## lbuoys

Couple nights ago - also NICE!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## roundman

oliva master blends 2, rare cigar


----------



## roundman

the ones you cant get anymore are always great!


----------



## JJG

roundman said:


> fuente opus x


Nice, the petite Lancero is my favorite size too


----------



## dbarham

El Cubano mild


----------



## mywifeshusband

Dual wrapper cohiba nuf said. Beau


----------



## dirtbroker

Romeo y julieta Cuban Very nice


----------



## JeffT72

dbarham said:


> El Cubano mild


I am a fan of El Cubano. I haven't been in awhile, but I enjoy their nicaraguan smokes.

Thinking of burning an EP Carrillo tonight.


----------



## yakPIRATE

Got a free helix
Popped open one if my krunkin pumpkin


----------



## devil1824

Finks xxl! 7x70. I see them every time I go get some stock and finally had to try them. A two hr. Smoke. Burns a little uneven, but other then not bad for $3.50.


----------



## roundman

Bolivar gold medal


----------



## dbarham

.


----------



## roundman

ashton esg 20 year old for my birthday tonight!! an awesome cigar!!


----------



## roundman

bolivar tonight


----------



## kcliff

Not a bad $5 cigar. Be better if I had my humidifier set up right.


----------



## roundman

cao maduro


----------



## meterman

roundman said:


> cao maduro


This


----------



## JeffT72

About to fire this up and relax outside.


----------



## blaze 'em

Now just gotta figure out how to get em back...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtbroker

A nice Conneticut


----------



## CulturedHick

A San Cristobal Revelation


----------



## 76794p

Any of y'all smoke lanceros? I really like them. Stogies, the shop i go to, has 3 lanceros that can only be bought there. They are a Rocky Patel sumatra edge, a Room 101 Namakubi and a Flor De Antillas. All really nice smokes. If you want some and cannot get to the shop, let me know.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Tried an infused TABAK cafe' con leche= hints of chocolate/creamy coffee. Actually a pretty good smoke with great flavors.


----------



## 76794p

Rocky Patel Habana edge


----------



## Mako232

Montecristo corona Habana


----------



## Leo

It's been a long long time..


----------



## blaze 'em

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtbroker

Cohiba of the Cuban variety


----------



## BCSurf

blaze 'em said:


> Now just gotta figure out how to get em back...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I got really excited when I saw your post.....until I read it. Wish I could find Belikin here in the States


----------



## koyhoward

Reviving this one. Cool crisp night, TX Whiskey on the rocks, and a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999. It's a good night!


----------



## yakPIRATE

No one has burned a stick in 6 months????
Opus X and a dream crusher


----------



## donf

I've got a date tonight with a super hot smoking UT cheerleader, I got tired of the aTm cheerleaders.


----------



## dbarham

Great thread!


----------



## blaze 'em

This thread.... My box of cohibas made it back and I haven't even been taking pics!!! Dagnabbit...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Do i even have to answer this question?


Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## sea hunt 202

I got a stogie from a bud who is from Cuba, his mom rolled it and was great. And I am non smoker, so that can tell you how good it was. I got a connection if you like


----------



## Lsube0555

Herb Burnwell said:


> Do i even have to answer this question?
> 
> Artist formally know as Team CGR...


No picture needed.... Haha

My brother just got back from Dominican and brought some from there back along with a couple Cuban but were pricey, the ones from DR are pretty darn good!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Doble Maduro(down to my last 2 and cant find anywhere)
Pinar Del Rio(blue ring)


----------



## dirtbroker

Enough said


----------



## BigWill

Here's a good one to try. Ashton Premium House Selection! A very good price point and for the money, one of the best smokes out there. Haven't been out very long, but super good. I bought a box of 100 to take back to Angola with me. Haven't gotten tired of them yet. McCoys and Woodlands Fine Cigars carries them. 

The Havana Club Anejo Especial rum is a fine thing to have with them also!


----------



## yakPIRATE

La Gloria N
Buffalo Bayou Brewery- More Cowbell double IPA
La Gloria N
Buffalo Bayou Brewery- More Cowbell double IPA


----------



## Ropewrench

*cohibas*

I have a few cohibas cubanas and some un marked maduros from a trip way back
The darker the better for me I love Some JFR

Always loaded with a few_ Finck's 1893_


----------



## dsatter

Illusione and Michters


----------



## jtrux

Ropewrench said:


> I have a few cohibas cubanas and some un marked maduros from a trip way back
> The darker the better for me I love Some JFR
> 
> Always loaded with a few_ Finck's 1893_


I just burned one of those tonight. The Fink's 1893, that is.


----------



## MarkA70

For those of you looking for a 20-30 smoke. Found one that is EXCELLENT, great spicy taste, hint of sweetness. It is:
Make: Nub
Name: Nub Cameroon 460
Size: 4" X 60 gauge
Filler : Nicaragua
Binder : Nicaragua
Hand-Made
Price : ~$5 each


----------



## Yak a Tak

Really enjoying these! Flavor profile continues to get more complex at the mid-way point.


----------



## yakPIRATE

Dona Flor


----------



## Yak a Tak

This was a real treat after a long day.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Isla Del Sol Oscuro

Was a good smoke.


----------



## Yak a Tak

Fuente Don Carlos #2 - Excellent Smoke!!!
Photo after I pulled the band. Can't wait for the Anejos to be released.


----------



## roundman

winston churchill


----------



## bill

Getting excited...cool weather, having a cigar while tossing the ball with the dog outside and grilling


----------



## yakPIRATE

tough choices for tonight


----------



## bill

The weather is right for a nice evening smoke


----------



## spurgersalty

CAO ITALIA CIA 5X56
Been a rough week laid up.


----------



## blaze 'em

Hadn't tried this one but I like others by tatuaje.


----------



## dbarham

Good thread


----------



## spurgersalty

dbarham said:


> Good thread


There for a second, I thought you might incriminate yourself

Torano Reserva Decadencia for tonight. All time favorite.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Heee heee heeeee


----------



## dbarham

OnedayScratch said:


> Heee heee heeeee


Put the heat on it!


----------



## bill

OnedayScratch said:


> Heee heee heeeee


Thanks for the reminder, I love that movie!


----------



## Yak a Tak

Emilio Cigars - La Musa 
A real treat from a boutique (That Cigar Place). Creamy and very full yet unique flavor. Smooth all the way through and great construction.


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## kweber

cuzin and I enjoy an occasional smoke...
I usually grab Arturo Fuente or Hoyo de Monterey..
or whatever Domican's in the humidor at out local liquor store
we're not that all into cigars but enjoy a good smoke on the porch w/a good Scotch Whisky..


----------



## roundman

kweber said:


> cuzin and I enjoy an occasional smoke...
> I usually grab Arturo Fuente or Hoyo de Monterey..
> or whatever Domican's in the humidor at out local liquor store
> we're not that all into cigars but enjoy a good smoke on the porch w/a good Scotch Whisky..


good camaraderie
*
*


----------



## kweber

roundman said:


> good camaraderie


absoutly...fairly remote.
his Grandparents house is on a hill..
we shoot clays out front sometimes
they snipe coyotes there, too.
it's been re-done and is very nice...
we use it as a base for White-Wing shoots and other gatherings...
porch on the east side to catch a breeze...
old fireplace inside when it's tougher...
sometimes we don't get back home at night.


----------



## Yak a Tak

Christmas came early. Fuente Anejo, 77 "Shark" and No 55 -


----------



## dirtbroker

*Habana*

Yep


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## blaze 'em

roundman said:


> .


I see ya roundman. ..


----------



## Mako232

*Personal Stock*

Home rolled


----------



## dbarham

Nice^^


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## Tennif Shoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako232

'Smokin' not dopin.


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## MikeV

Nothing.


----------



## roundman

ave maria


----------



## roundman

feral flying pig,,,


----------



## roundman

don pepin garcia blue


----------



## Yak a Tak

Need about a year to rest in the humidor and the complexity will deepen. Had to put this one down for a while, gave me the sweats - nicotine bomb!


----------



## dirtbroker

*Smokin*

With a cup of morning joe


----------



## roundman

el primer mundo liga miami Churchill


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## scwine

Innokin MVP 2.0 w/ Kanger Pro Tank Mini filled with EC Blend Apple Crisp at 18 mg.


----------



## roundman

liga privada undercrown


----------



## dirtbroker

*Padron*

As good as it gets


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## dbarham

roundman said:


> .


Wheres the bud light?


----------



## roundman

dbarham said:


> Wheres the bud light?


its here,lol


----------



## yakPIRATE

Bout to light an el cubano gold label.


----------



## roundman

going with a san cristobal de la habana tonight from that little island south of miami


----------



## roundman

Johnny O custom roll from 2011


----------



## roundman

sol cubano artisian


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Upsidedown strawberry pie


----------



## roundman

very rare alec bradley pryme


----------



## Yak a Tak

Fuente Anejo "Shark" aged since last Christmas. Really pops with flavor and complexity after resting a year. Perfect weather for a cigar, and gotta love a Shark after dinner.


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## Rob The Rude

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## roundman

the cao


----------



## Rob The Rude

roundman said:


> the cao


That's what I was thinking. I had one of the Pimp Sticks earlier today.


----------



## Rob The Rude

I had this the other night, really good smoke.


----------



## roundman

cao amazon basin


----------



## roundman

my father Le bijou 1922


----------



## Yak a Tak

Another vote for the Le Bijou 1922, excellent smoking experience.


----------



## roundman

my father #5 toro gordo


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## roundman

gurkha cellar reserve


----------



## C.Hern5972

Punch or Cut a cigar?
I prefer the Punch myself


Been on the Pinar Del Rio Oscuro (blue Label)
Can seem to get away from them. Tasty sticks for sure. 

What humidity are some of you keeping the humidor? I have a 500 count Humidor and just curious. Im seing if im keeping mine right.


----------



## Rob The Rude

The cigar fairy showed up today. Got a good deal on a box of these to try. Pretty good first impression, nice medium to full flavor, and tasty. It's been a good night so far, started with the CAO Black earlier, and will finish it off with the Cuvee Rouge.


----------



## Rob The Rude

C.Hern5972 said:


> Punch or Cut a cigar?
> I prefer the Punch myself
> 
> Been on the Pinar Del Rio Oscuro (blue Label)
> Can seem to get away from them. Tasty sticks for sure.
> 
> What humidity are some of you keeping the humidor? I have a 500 count Humidor and just curious. Im seing if im keeping mine right.


I prefer the punch, but still keep a cutter for Torpedo's and Perfecto's. Humidor runs 68-72 percent humidity. Temp stays right around 70 deg.


----------



## Rob The Rude

Olivia G Cameroon while tending the pit.


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## yakPIRATE

Cohiba 
Habana,Cuba


----------



## C.Hern5972

Makers Mark 650


----------



## roundman

review
http://halfwheel.com/review-arturo-...io-destino-al-siglo-double-robusto-prerelease


----------



## Rob The Rude

Tonight's lineup...


----------



## roundman

great lineup^^^^


----------



## roundman

La Palina Goldie Laguito Especial


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## roundman

.


----------



## roundman

graycliff G2 maduro


----------



## Rob The Rude

Gran Habano 3 SLS


----------



## roundman

top shelf on the superbowl stogie tonight,lol , a casa fuente, only place to get them is in vegas at the bar.


----------



## dbarham

roundman said:


> top shelf on the superbowl stogie tonight,lol , a casa fuente, only place to get them is in vegas at the bar.


Nice!


----------



## Rob The Rude

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## Rob The Rude

Diesel Hair of the dog.


----------



## roundman

torano exodus 1959


----------



## Rob The Rude

Ahhh, Friday... Diesel Uncut, with some Ron Zacapa 23 Over ice.


----------



## roundman

just finished a 
graycliff casillero privada *very tasty , you can get them a lot cheaper on sales every now and then,
*


----------



## yakPIRATE

Crowned head Yellow rose


----------



## roundman

love the 4kicks


----------



## blaze 'em

Dang I just thought about this a while ago. After I smoked my stogie of course. Tatuaje for me.


----------



## UTfishrman

Gurkha centurian. Topped off with some crown royal and life ain't all bad


----------



## Mako232

Going with the Ashton Cabinet. That Gurkah is a lot of smoke!


----------



## roundman

had a few shiner oktoberfest with a don pepin garcia original blue generoso

http://www.stogieguys.com/2007/05/05092007-don-pepin-garcia-blue-generosos.html


----------



## Yak a Tak

Doing it right tonight.


----------



## Stugot

very nice, big Padron fan here.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Gurkha Doble Maduro
Isla Del sol oscuro
Pinar del rio (blue label) 

these have been my go to stogies


----------



## Yak a Tak

Stugot said:


> very nice, big Padron fan here.


That was the 50 year anniversary special edition cigar, only 1000 humidors were released, 50,000 sticks total. Definitely a special occasion cigar, but worth the money for sure.


----------



## roundman

looks like an inside smoke tonight - rocky patel decade edicion limitada


----------



## Runway

A Romeo ye Julita Reserve today while strolling through Ybor City in Tampa, Fl. Many cigar rolling establishments here, a big part of the history here. I found I like the wedge cut for the sticks.


----------



## roundman

gurkha blue steel - no longer made and one of the few gurks that i really like


----------



## C.Hern5972

Gurkha beast is a good smoke as well. 
Gurkha doble modura is a must try as well.


----------



## spurgersalty

Atom Maduro compliments a Remy Martin quite nicely
Merry Christmas.


----------



## roundman

very very rare one tonight partagas 150 , in the humidor atleast 8 years


----------



## meterman

10 yr monti


----------



## FlKeysMike

Flor de las Antilles by My Father Cigars. Got it in a sampler pack. Excellent smoke.


----------



## Runway

Enjoyed while watching the rain yesterday in Sargent.


----------



## Runway

These guys will be making a guest appearance in Sargent next Saturday.


----------



## Yak a Tak




----------



## Yak a Tak

Good to the end.


----------



## Runway

These were the ones handed out by the soon to be SIL at one of my daughters wedding showers. Not to bad and went well for the novice cigar aficionado's in the crowd.


----------



## Runway

Saturday afternoon in Sargent. Life is good.


----------



## roundman

exile from 2011


----------



## Yak a Tak

Runway said:


> These guys will be making a guest appearance in Sargent next Saturday.


I have this exact case waiting to be opened one day soon. Still haven't blessed the new house with a cigar, just took busy. Soon..... But seeing more deer in my back yard than I have in the stand in years.


----------



## Lee T

Mostly Marlboro.

Never caught onto cigars except the comradery is appealing.

Headed to Colorado soon so something going to lite up.

:texasflag


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Last night*

End of the week cool down


----------



## roundman

out enjoyoing the weather with a great smoke- 1502 ruby


----------



## 348473

Swisher regular lol. It's the finer things in life.









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## USNHM-DV

I plead the 5th....


----------



## Runway

Nice day watching and listening to the kids in the park behind our home.


----------

